# When to stop feeding puppy food?



## partial2poodles

Many of the better Kibbles AND all the raw feeders will agree that puppies can eat adult food, just smaller chunks and less quantity at almost any age. My newborns start on pablum around 3 weeks and its the same food the big dogs eat but I put it in a food processor and wet it with all water in the beginning but add raw meat ground up in about another week or so. By the time they are 8 weeks, they are eating the same as all the other dogs, no difference. I am a really skeptic when it comes to senior, puppy, active, working, pregnant, overweight and every other category of food. This is really designed for PEOPLE, not dogs. It appeals to owners not dogs


----------



## faerie

i had my dog on puppy food until 3-4 months, then i put her on adult.


----------



## wishpoo

Many spoo breeders recommend not to feed puppy food at all.

It has too much protein and minerals that can promote growth that is actually too fast and extensive and that in return can cause some stress on joints and tendons. 

I know that I will definitely follow that recommendation :noidea:


----------



## Liz

To answer your question, he's old enough to stop. If you're going to feed a spoo a puppy formula, you can switch to an adult fomula around 6 months, after most of their growth has taken place.

To address criticisms of puppy formulas: the concern is growth rate in large breed dogs. If a large breed puppy grows too quickly, it can develop bone and joint problems. A few years ago, the popular belief was that high protein values were to blame. However, it is now understood that high calcium (above 2%, though many owners feed kibbles with values closer to 1.5% to be safe) is the cause. That said, we'll see what the science says in a few years ....

Puppy formulas are unnecessary for small breed dogs.


----------



## sandooch

Oh boy, what do I do if I just bought a 20-lb bag of Fromm Puppy food? Do I mix it with the adult food until it's gone?


----------



## Standard

Thanks for all the input guys! I think I'll stay with Orijen and just slowly switch him to their adult food. 

And Sandooch I'm sure it won't hurt to feed you puppy puppy food. No sense in wasting!


----------



## sandooch

That's true, but when I read about the puppy food having more protein and that that might promote fast growth, that got me thinking that was the reason Gigi seems to be growing by leaps and bounds lately. lol


----------



## schpeckie

I was also wondering when I can change the girls to adult food. I have 1/2 bag of Royal Canin puppy food left - I could probably start mixing adult food now. I agree, that the puppy food sure makes them grow fast!


----------

